# Anyone know a place near Orange County, CA that carries pigeon feed?



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone know a place near Orange County, CA that carries pigeon feed? And maybe recommend a brand?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JEDDS in Anaheim .. http://www.jedds.com/

Terry


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

That is great news! Thanks so much.


----------



## blahster (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, can you suggest a brand of feed?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

blahster said:


> Oh yeah, can you suggest a brand of feed?


Depends on your birds and how much protein they need in their diet. Just call JEDDS or go there .. if you decide to go there, be very aware that their hours are very limited for walk in customers.

Terry


----------

